# Building a flash light and the Astrolux s41



## jschway (Mar 29, 2017)

[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I was trying to find a good light for my job (Home Inspector) I ended up buying a skilhunt H03 and did not care for it. The Astrolux S41 was recommend along with spec to build my own light... I bought the Astrolux and feel the NEED to build my own custom light... You flashlight folk are expensive. [/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]

Here is the build that was recommended to me on a subreddit. They also said that this forum was great for first time flash light builders. What are your thoughts on this build? I need a light that has a very wide beam and bright! 

[/FONT]http://www.mtnelectronics.com


60 deg TIR optic
S2+ host - pick your color
Nichia 219c
Moonlight Driver - a FET driver can burn out a single 219c so you need to stick to a 7135-based driver
Thermal paste for underneath the emitter board

Im also looking for any how to info, websites, video or forum posts to guide me. 

Im pumped about this venture!


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 11, 2017)

jschway said:


> [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I was trying to find a good light for my job (Home Inspector) I ended up buying a skilhunt H03 and did not care for it. The Astrolux S41 was recommend along with spec to build my own light... I bought the Astrolux and feel the NEED to build my own custom light... You flashlight folk are expensive. [/FONT][FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
> 
> Here is the build that was recommended to me on a subreddit. They also said that this forum was great for first time flash light builders. What are your thoughts on this build? I need a light that has a very wide beam and bright!
> 
> ...



Next you will be building S2+ triples


----------

